# Liang DDC 1T Unangenehm Laut



## Fighting_Dave (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Wakü zusammengestellt mit der oben benannten Pumpe. Ich bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Ganzen allerdings ist die pumpe unangenehm laut. Die Pumpe ist entkoppelt also liegts nich an vibrationen. Es ist ein permanentes surren ähnlich einer festplatte nur lauter.

Ich hatte gehofft mit der WaKü die Lautstärke deutlcih zu senken doch  jetz ist es noch nerviger als vorher. Und wenn ich mir tagebücher durchlese wird eigentlich nie davon gesprochen das diese Pumpe laut ist.

Nun ich hab bei AT diese dämmbox gefunden und würd gern wissen ob jemand erfährungen mit der oder ähnlichem hat.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box 52051


Danke schon mal Dave

Edit: Noch eine Frage wird die Pumpe bei Höherem Wiederstand leiser? Also wenn mehrere Kühler vorhanden sind?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Das die Laing ein hörbares surren von sicht gibt, ist bekannt und normal. Die Dämmbox hilft ein bisschen. am besten ist immer noch die Laing runterzuregeln z.b. mit dem poweramp von AC.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (11. Februar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das die Laing ein hörbares surren von sicht gibt, ist bekannt und normal. Die Dämmbox hilft ein bisschen. am besten ist immer noch die Laing runterzuregeln z.b. mit dem poweramp von AC.



Danke schon mal für die antwort. Aber in wie weit wirkt sich die drosselung auf die Kühlleistung aus. Und wird sie Leider wenn mehr Kühler vorhanden sind?

Dave

Edit: Wie laut ist die Aquacomputer Pumpe?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Die Drosselung wirkt sich meisst Null auf die Kühlleistung aus. Solange du nicht unter 30l/h kommst.



> Edit: Wie laut ist die Aquacomputer Pumpe?


Das Empfinden ist bei jedem unterschiedlich. Der Wechsel zur AS XT ist aber teuer, auf die Hoffnung das die Pumpe angenehmer ist. Deshalb empfehle ich Anfngern die AS XT, weil sie von vornerein regelbar ist.


----------



## Xylezz (11. Februar 2010)

Hast du eigentlich den Standard Deckel ausgetauscht? Weil mitm andern Deckel ist die Laing auch um einiges leiser!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Februar 2010)

Fighting_Dave schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die antwort. Aber in wie weit wirkt sich die drosselung auf die Kühlleistung aus. Und wird sie Leider wenn mehr Kühler vorhanden sind?
> 
> Dave



Ich hab meine Liang DDC 1T mit dem Aquaero von 3800 upm auf 2800 upm gedrosselt (Der Durchfluss is um 40 l/h gefallen) und nun ist ruhe, die Grafikkarte höchstens 1 °C wärmer als voher (das eine grad interessiert mich keinen Fetzen).

Wenn du den Deckel getauscht hat, welchen hast du drauf.
Es gibt auch Unterschiede in der Lautstärke bei den Deckeln.

EDIT: Auf das Leiser werden bei mehr Widerstand, da denkst du falsch, da wird sie Lauter weil sie mehr Druck aufbauen muss.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (11. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.

ICh habe die Pumpe bei Aquatuning als Swiftech mit Acryl Pro deckel gekauft. Dieser ist auch installiert. Ich hab mir das mit dem drosseln mal zu herzen genommen. Hab ein bisschen an den kabeln herum gespielt und jetz läuft sie auf 5V.

Und ich muss sagen jetz ist ruhe. Und die Temp ist auch nicht gestiegen sondern merkwürdiger weise gefallen .

Läuft jetz mit 1722 statt 3800rpm

Dave

Edit:



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Liang DDC 1T mit dem Aquaero von 3800 upm auf 2800 upm gedrosselt (Der Durchfluss is um 40 l/h gefallen) und nun ist ruhe, die Grafikkarte höchstens 1 °C wärmer als voher (das eine grad interessiert mich keinen Fetzen).
> 
> Wenn du den Deckel getauscht hat, welchen hast du drauf.
> Es gibt auch Unterschiede in der Lautstärke bei den Deckeln.
> ...



Ich hatte gedacht das sie ein wenig leiser wird da sie auf grund des höheren Wiederstandes nicht mehr so schnell drehen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Mit 5V hast du aber Glück.  Du kannst auch mit 7V und 8,7V versuchen.


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Februar 2010)

Hey, habe das selbe Problem, jedoch läuft meine Laing laut hw monitor mit ~4200U/Min 
Ich habe mir gedacht sie zu drosseln in dem ich ihr einfach nur noch 7V gebe, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das anstelle?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Aqua Computer Homepage - Lüfter auf 5V, 7V oder 12V betreiben. Wie muss ich den Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Februar 2010)

Also kann ich einfach den einen Pin der Pumpe auf rot umstecken und das wars? Pasiert da auch nix?


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte da was passieren ?


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/87146-8-7-volt-vom-sata-stromstecker-2.html#post1480232

oder halt 8,7 V!


----------



## Fighting_Dave (11. Februar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit 5V hast du aber Glück.  Du kannst auch mit 7V und 8,7V versuchen.



Warum habe ich mit 5 Volt glück?
Passiert es häufig das sie dann nich anlaufen will?

Das mit den 7 volt hat nich geklappt.
Wenn ich die kabel an 12 und 5 volt anschließe sodass eigentlich 7v entstehen geht nach ca 5 sec das NT aus, dier Pumpe startet gar nicht erst.

Dave


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

Nicht alle Pumpen laufen überhaupt bei 7V an.


----------



## Xandrus (11. Februar 2010)

Meine Laing läuft minimal bei 2300RPM....


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Februar 2010)

So läuft einfach super mit 7V, endlich keine unangenemhen Geräusche mehr 
und die Temps sind gleich bzw gefühlt niedriger geworden.

mfg


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

Für etwas mehr Bewegung im AGB als Durchflusskontrolle und Anlaufsicherheit  = 8,7V FTW!


----------



## Fighting_Dave (12. Februar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nicht alle Pumpen laufen überhaupt bei 7V an.



Aber wie kann es sein das meine bei 7V nicht anspringt aber dann wieder bei 5V 

Merkwürdige sache, aber hauptsache sie ist jetz leiser und läuft überhaupt bit 5V

Danke für die Hilfe 

Dave


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Februar 2010)

Hast Du bei 5V noch ein Tachosignal?


----------



## Fighting_Dave (12. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Hast Du bei 5V noch ein Tachosignal?



Japp wie schon gesagt läuft jetz mit 1722 rpm Habs mir mit Everest anzeigenlassen.

Dave


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Februar 2010)

Werd das Ganze mit 5V am We mal testen, meine errechneten Erfolgschancen liegen bei ca. 5%


----------



## Fighting_Dave (13. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Werd das Ganze mit 5V am We mal testen, meine errechneten Erfolgschancen liegen bei ca. 5%



Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg fürs WE

Bericht dann mal obs geklappt hat.

Dave


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

Was man auch noch super hernehmen können soll ist der PowerAmp von AquaComputer. Das Teil kostet halt gerade mal ~17 Euro und gibt, über einen Molex-Anschluss verstärkt, die Spannung -Verlustleistung aus, die auch vorne hereinkommt. D.h. ein Molex-Anschluss, 1 Poti, ne Fan-Mate oder gar das MB (wobei mir das zu riskant ist) dran, 12V dran, Pumpe ans andere Ende und zack kann man das Biest zähmen.

Btw: Meine Laing killt meine Ohren auch. Habe überall gelesen, wie herrlich leise und kraftvoll sie sein soll... Von der Kraft seh ich nix (dank EK Waterblocks Multioption mit dem Trennstück ^^) außer beim Befüllen. Aber ich höre sie... 5 Meter weit. ^^
Laut ist es nicht, aber aufdringlich und weithallend.

Bei mir kommt wohl jetzt der Power-Amp dran. ca. 10,5 V als Maximum reicht auch. Wenn ich die Pumpe wieder laut will (  ) kann ich ja das PowerAmp einfach entfernen und die Pumpe wieder direkt an 12 V knallen. ^^

Btw: Derzeit ist bei AT der Alphacool Heatmaster im Angebot... nur leider nur ein halbes Aquaero mit Problemen bei der Pumpensteuerung. :/


----------



## Fighting_Dave (17. Februar 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Was man auch noch super hernehmen können soll ist der PowerAmp von AquaComputer. Das Teil kostet halt gerade mal ~17 Euro und gibt, über einen Molex-Anschluss verstärkt, die Spannung -Verlustleistung aus, die auch vorne hereinkommt. D.h. ein Molex-Anschluss, 1 Poti, ne Fan-Mate oder gar das MB (wobei mir das zu riskant ist) dran, 12V dran, Pumpe ans andere Ende und zack kann man das Biest zähmen.
> 
> Btw: Meine Laing killt meine Ohren auch. Habe überall gelesen, wie herrlich leise und kraftvoll sie sein soll... Von der Kraft seh ich nix (dank EK Waterblocks Multioption mit dem Trennstück ^^) außer beim Befüllen. Aber ich höre sie... 5 Meter weit. ^^
> Laut ist es nicht, aber aufdringlich und weithallend.
> ...



Was für Probleme gibt es denn bei der Pumpensteuerung? Hatte es nämlich ins auge gefasst. Weils günstiger als ein Aquaero ist.

Dave


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

ansonsten gibts noch die option MCubed FanAmp der sich bei mir als geniale investition erwies.
passt alles wunderbar und ist denk ich gleich auf mit dem poweramp. 

praktisch, man kann per schraubenzieher auch manuel die pumpe/lüfter regeln!

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MCubed FanAmp MCubed FanAmp 83084




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

